# Other health news 1st February 2010



## Northerner (Feb 1, 2010)

*Grandmother disgusted at filthy hospital nursed and bathed other patients on her ward *
A grandmother was so disgusted by the filthy conditions and neglect on a hospital ward that she bathed and cared for the patients herself. Janet Halsall, 74, was admitted to Hinchingbrooke Hospital in Huntingdon, Cambridgeshire, for three days to have a scan on her liver, when she was shocked to see staff repeatedly ignore pleas for help and leave fellow elderly patients to 'fend for themselves'. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...thy-hospital-nursed-bathed-patients-ward.html 

*Kellogg's to cut the salt in its cereals by a third following pressure from health watchdogs*
Kellogg's will cut the salt content of its Corn Flakes, Rice Krispies and other brands by up to a third following pressure from health watchdogs. The company has previously delayed the reduction of salt levels, claiming customers enjoy the taste it offers.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...eals-following-pressure-health-watchdogs.html

*Daily exercise? No, we're too busy, say Britons as two out of three fail to get 30 minutes a day*
Two out of three Britons don't get the recommended 30 minutes of physical activity a day, research has revealed. Nearly half of adults (44 per cent) are simply 'too busy' to exercise, says the survey of 2,000 by the British Heart Foundation. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1247610/Daily-exercise-No-busy-say-Britons.html

*National Sickie Day: peak number of staff call in 'ill'*
The number of workers calling in 'ill' is expected to peak today on what has been dubbed National Sickie Day. The first Monday in February is thought to be the worst day for people pulling 'sickies' with up to 350,000 employees expected to ring in and make their excuses. Experts fear that the absence of so many workers could cost the industry more than ?30 million.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...kie-Day-peak-number-of-staff-call-in-ill.html

*Fat parents to blame for childhood obesity epidemic by over-feeding under-fives, study finds*
Overweight parents who simply feed their children too much at a young age are to largely blame for Britain's childhood obesity crisis, a report will warn this week. The study claims that the Government may be misguided in its policy of trying to tackle the problem through expensive projects aimed at persuading children in primary school to eat healthily and exercise more. Instead, the report suggests, they should focus on educating new parents and parents-to-be to feed their children less before they start school, so they do not become overweight in the first place. Parents must learn to reduce portion sizes it suggests.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...-by-over-feeding-under-fives-study-finds.html

*Calling all baby boomers: here's how to let the good times roll  *
Baby boomers have had it all, but they could risk losing it all if they don't start looking after their health. Baby boomers want to have fun Photo: CORBIS Those of us born between 1945 and 1965 are lucky. We're the baby boomers and if, like me, you're female, you've almost certainly had a charmed life compared with that of your mother or grandmother. As babies, we were given free cod liver oil, milk and orange juice.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...-by-over-feeding-under-fives-study-finds.html


----------

